# clam question



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Got a desara clam a couple of weeks ago and all is doing great. One question though is because it is placed in the sand there is sand getting in/on the mantle all the time. I do use a turkey baster to gently remove the sand but it keeps getting on/in the mantle. The clam is fully opening and seems fine but the question is will the constant sand around the mantle area hurt the calm over time?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had the same thing happen to my clam as well and it hasn't had any affect on it. In fact my clowns drop sand on it very often when they are cleaning their nest.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think, they can clean itself somehow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They can retract and shoot the sand off. No problem, they will get rid of it if it is annoying them.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies i will not worry about it anymore.


----------



## jameswarner (Sep 12, 2011)

this happens in nature all the time. The clam potentially can be irritated by the sand when it enters its body, but it covers the sand in a special mucus, and this is how pearls are formed over a very long time


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

cool nice to know thanks for all the replies. Pic of clam and FTS


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Sig,

Just a small 35 gallon compared to all the others on this thread.


----------

